# South Africa Forum



## Nancy (Jul 9, 2017)

Am I blind, or has the South Africa Forum disappeared?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 9, 2017)

Look under International .
It was merged last month .


----------



## Nancy (Jul 9, 2017)

Guess I'm slow.  Thanks


----------



## silentg (Jul 9, 2017)

Good to know


----------

